# I want to be a fursuiter



## Sultz Z. Wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

First of all, Hello. I'm Edward Tyson and this is my first thread on this board.

Just a week ago I saw a YouTube video about Anthrocon, seeing the parade of fursuiters, and seeing other fursuiting videos and I thought Oh God! I really want to do this.  I went to other websites about making me a fursuit, I want a partial one, but they are too pricey, about $1000 minimum.  Do any of you guys know how I can cut costs on the price of a partial fursuit, It going to take me at least a year or two to save up enough money for a suit.  Do any of you guys know how?


----------



## kaskae (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, Edward!

First off, there are plenty of ways to cut costs when looking to get a fursuit. Have you ever thought of potentially making one yourself? It will save you the labor costs, and it's definitely a fun learning experience. That can run you anywhere from $300-$600, depending on how you do it, and if you felt daring enough, you could even expand it to a full-suit.

If you still want to purchase a partial from a fursuit maker, there are plenty of them out there that actually do them for less than $1,000. I commissioned mine from a friend and it ran me only $600. I'm not sure how many people are still doing that, but it's always good to shop around and look for the best value. Set yourself a maximum price you're willing to spend for a suit, and seeing as you'll be taking about a year or two to save up, estimate that the prices are going to go up. It's going to take a lot of work, but it's well worth it.

Glad to see you're interested in fursuiting!


----------



## Arlesey (Sep 11, 2012)

I know of a few less expensive fursuit builders, but I can't for the life of me remember what their names are at the moment lol. I'll post back here once everything is back up and running. As previously stated, building your own would be a lot cheaper, but the cost in dollars is balanced out by you having to take the time and space to do it, and the finished product probably not being how it looks in your head 

If you want a partial specifically of a character of yours, you can build one or buy one. Alternately, if you just want any kind of suit to wear around, you can check out furbuy or furbid or the fursuit auctions livejournal. There's some good partials out there for around $300 to $600.


----------



## Sultz Z. Wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

kaskae said:


> Hello, Edward!
> 
> First off, there are plenty of ways to cut costs when looking to get a fursuit. Have you ever thought of potentially making one yourself? It will save you the labor costs, and it's definitely a fun learning experience. That can run you anywhere from $300-$600, depending on how you do it, and if you felt daring enough, you could even expand it to a full-suit.
> 
> ...



First of all, kaskae thank you for the advice, I would really love for your friend to make my partial suit because $600 is a reasonable price for one, if he can do it the same quality of what fursuit makers do.

I want to be a gray wolf, something what I would look like if I were a gray wolf, first I have to commision a furry artist to draw me as a wolf furry, that will be the concept art for my suit.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Teal (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, having a reference picture is always good.

Depending on the fur and where you get your fur you can make a partial for under $200.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 11, 2012)

edward1978 said:


> First of all, kaskae thank you for the advice, I would really love for your friend to make my partial suit because $600 is a reasonable price for one, if he can do it the same quality of what fursuit makers do.
> 
> I want to be a gray wolf, something what I would look like if I were a gray wolf, first I have to commision a furry artist to draw me as a wolf furry, that will be the concept art for my suit.  What do you guys think?



I'm not sure if she's taking commissions for suits at the moment; here's a link to her page: http://furaffinity.net/user/fennecfur

You can message her when the site returns to full functionality. If she isn't taking orders for suits, then keep shopping around. There are plenty of relatively unknown fursuit makers out there who do real quality work for cheaper than the "name brand" fursuit makers out there. As for your concept art, yes, you must go to an artist that will draw you a suit reference of a grey wolf. You'll then take that and present it to your suit maker, and you'll work things out from there.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I'm glad you have to save up. A lot of people discover fur suiting, get really excited about having a suit, and then spend hundreds of dollars on an impulse that they end up regretting later. 

While you're saving up, I suggest you do as much research as you can on the pros and cons of fur suiting, what it takes to suit in public, work on your miming, etc. 

Also please don't be one of those people that talk in suit if you don't have a moving jaw, or take your head off in public (especially around kids). 


Watch these videos. There's a ton of info here that should be compulsory for every new suiter to learn. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOzVjJiDYcM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-8yAA4oxrI&list=FLrplT46ut9HJmSoJknwjpaQ&index=38&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-8yAA4oxrI&list=FLrplT46ut9HJmSoJknwjpaQ&index=38&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq5J8x2vGEc&feature=BFa&list=FLrplT46ut9HJmSoJknwjpaQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ExM7IA6wc


----------



## VanyaBear (Sep 12, 2012)

once my fa is back online, i do partials for about 500, foam heads, hands, tail and feet.
Ill be sure to link you when i can


----------



## Teal (Sep 12, 2012)

VanyaBear said:


> once my fa is back online, i do partials for about 500, foam heads, hands, tail and feet.
> Ill be sure to link you when i can


 Even with it being in read only you can post a link to your gallery. Everything is visible you just can't fav, submit, comment or send messages.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Sep 12, 2012)

If interested mine start at 450 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marshmallowe/

But along with researching if you are trying to save cost a good route is finding new suit makers, or ones trying to build a portfolio, you will be helping out a new artist and getting a cheaper suit. I recommend checking artist reviews first as well, can save a lot of hassle.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 12, 2012)

edit: irrelevant comment I'm a retard please delete


----------



## Sultz Z. Wolf (Sep 12, 2012)

Marshmallowe said:


> If interested mine start at 450 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marshmallowe/
> 
> But along with researching if you are trying to save cost a good route is finding new suit makers, or ones trying to build a portfolio, you will be helping out a new artist and getting a cheaper suit. I recommend checking artist reviews first as well, can save a lot of hassle.



Marshmallowe I think you do the exact same quality caliber suits that the fursuit makers do, and your prices are very affordable $450 for a partial so I would like you to do my suit, but first I need to commision somebody to do a drawing of me as a gray wolf furry.  It will be the concept art for my fursuit.  So is there any artists on this board that can do a drawing of me as a gray wolf furry, I e-mail you a picture of myself if you need it.


----------



## Yaiko (Sep 12, 2012)

edward1978 said:


> Marshmallowe I think you do the exact same quality caliber suits that the fursuit makers do, and your prices are very affordable $450 for a partial so I would like you to do my suit, but first I need to commision somebody to do a drawing of me as a gray wolf furry.  It will be the concept art for my fursuit.  So is there any artists on this board that can do a drawing of me as a gray wolf furry, I e-mail you a picture of myself if you need it.



actually, don't pick the cheapest one... do a better research before you're going to commission someone... not only the price has to be right, the quality too... I've seen a lot fursuits which were pretty cheap, but had only glued parts, nothing was sewn... I'm a starting fursuitbuilder too, and I'm sewing everything by hand... a fursuit should be something which will last for a long time, and not falling apart after the first suitwalk... you should be a little bit more careful with that... ^^ and think about it twice...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Just as a reminder, this isn't the place to be peddling your wares. He asked a question.



edward1978 said:


> Marshmallowe I think you do the exact same quality caliber suits that the fursuit makers do, and your prices are very affordable $450 for a partial so I would like you to do my suit, but first I need to commision somebody to do a drawing of me as a gray wolf furry.  It will be the concept art for my fursuit.  So is there any artists on this board that can do a drawing of me as a gray wolf furry, I e-mail you a picture of myself if you need it.



I am going to second this too. 

Ask around, and do some research before buying a suit. Ask if some do payment plants, etc. If you don't succeed, you can always try making one yourself. There are a handful of suitmakers that are making Fursuit parts to cut out the middle-man. 



Marshmallowe said:


> But along with researching if you are trying to save cost a good route is finding new suit makers, or ones trying to build a portfolio, you will be helping out a new artist and getting a cheaper suit. I recommend checking artist reviews first as well, can save a lot of hassle.



Sometimes it is best for a new suitmaker to practice on their own than with other people's money. Just saying. If something goes wrong with it, you'll look bad in the end.



Yaiko said:


> actually, don't pick the cheapest one... do a better research before you're going to commission someone... not only the price has to be right, the quality too... I've seen a lot fursuits which were pretty cheap, but had only glued parts, nothing was sewn... I'm a starting fursuitbuilder too, and I'm sewing everything by hand... a fursuit should be something which will last for a long time, and not falling apart after the first suitwalk... you should be a little bit more careful with that... ^^ and think about it twice...



it can go both ways. There are makers that charge an outlandish price for their costumes and they are half-assed at best. I can name a few off of the top of my head from dealing with repairs and such at Anthrocon.


----------



## Sultz Z. Wolf (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm afraid I will have to commision a fursuit maker to do my suit, because I do not have any skills in sewing and I just spoke with my mother about making me a suit, she does the costume making for my nieces for Halloween and she says she does not have the skills to make me a fursuit like most of you guys can.  As suggested on this thread, I'll really have to do my homework and do some research, but I really need some help to get a high quality partial fursuit for a really low price, but I'm really going to need some help, so any suggestions on who should I commision.  I'm really anxious to go out there and start on my first fursuit outing, and of course before I do, I will also need some suggestions on hiring a handler as I have seen on fursuiting outing tiips.


----------



## Teal (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitmakerreviews/


----------



## Marshmallowe (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree that cheap isn't better, but I have made a few suits before in cosplays. And the actual fursuits I have are on my page. I am an exquisite sewer, everything is sewn from the face to feet paws. I am going pretty cheap at the moment as I am starting out and want to build a portfolio up. I have three completed partials and am currently working on a full digitigrade suit. The head is quite complex led toony resin eyes, 3 fans built in, moveable jaw and a large lion mane.  Just can't upload pictures, darn read only mode. I would not use other people's money to practice on I may be new to suit making but am very aware about how todo so. I just wasn't sure if that comment was pointed towards me or not :/ but I agree I have seen some undesirable suit makers. If interested you can message me though, if not browse on fa you would be surprised how many talented people there are who make nice suits for a reasonable price and just aren't noticed.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitmakerreviews/



I should probably add a review for my suit, haha!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Marshmallowe said:


> I agree that cheap isn't better, but I have made a few suits before in cosplays. And the actual fursuits I have are on my page. I am an exquisite sewer, everything is sewn from the face to feet paws. I am going pretty cheap at the moment as I am starting out and want to build a portfolio up. I have three completed partials and am currently working on a full digitigrade suit. The head is quite complex led toony resin eyes, 3 fans built in, moveable jaw and a large lion mane.  Just can't upload pictures, darn read only mode. I would not use other people's money to practice on I may be new to suit making but am very aware about how todo so. I just wasn't sure if that comment was pointed towards me or not :/ but I agree I have seen some undesirable suit makers. If interested you can message me though, if not browse on fa you would be surprised how many talented people there are who make nice suits for a reasonable price and just aren't noticed.



Maybe it seems like I am being anal, but I am being serious about the ares peddling stuff. That's what the FTP is for. He's asking for information about commissioning. If the OP wants, I'll move it to the trading post.

And the rules for the subforum? They were created because people kept posting "cmmsn mi 4 100 4 a partl" without any examples and threads commissioning and asking for fursuits were being buried under tons of threads for digital artwork.



edward1978 said:


> I'm afraid I will have to commision a fursuit maker to do my suit, because I do not have any skills in sewing and I just spoke with my mother about making me a suit, she does the costume making for my nieces for Halloween and she says she does not have the skills to make me a fursuit like most of you guys can.  As suggested on this thread, I'll really have to do my homework and do some research, but I really need some help to get a high quality partial fursuit for a really low price, but I'm really going to need some help, so any suggestions on who should I commision.  I'm really anxious to go out there and start on my first fursuit outing, and of course before I do, I will also need some suggestions on hiring a handler as I have seen on fursuiting outing tiips.



You don't need to hire a person to be a fursuit handler. You can ask a friend and send him here or anyplace were fursuiters frequent on the net for advice to be a handler...the do's and do not's. Ask questions and browse around. You may find something that fits the style you want, or those that offer discounts (rare).


----------



## Sultz Z. Wolf (Sep 13, 2012)

I need to know, how do I hire somebody to do a picture of me as a grey wolf furry, this is going to be the concept art for my partial suit.  The person that I commision to do my suit will need to see what my suit should look like.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Check the stickies in the FTP: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/116265-List-of-fursuit-makers

Some may offer discounts for certain things and others will take payment plans. You don't want to pay in full straight away ya know. 

Top ones I can suggest are Artslave's RAWRsuits, Beetlecat's fursuits, and Savage Turtle studios.


----------

